# Saskatchewan Hunt?



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

drenalin said:


> Now Im having some serious reservations about going to Saskatchewan this fall. Im looking for a 150 class buck. I hope my expectations aren't unrealistic.


If it were me, I'd reconsider, but that is your call. Buck Paradise produces some nice bucks, but they can't do anything about the severe winters of the past few years. One good thing is, if any bucks are going to survive, it should be the older, mature ones, the question right now is, how many of those are left after the past few years? 

Where I hunted was east of there and south of Meadow Lake. I have a good friend that's been going up to that area over 10 years now and they aren't going back this year because they just didn't see much for decent bucks. I considered going back, but added a second trip to the Midwest instead. 

$5-6k is too much for a camping trip, especially if it's a once in a lifetime thing. 

I'd have a heart to heart with Grant and explain your concern and hopefully he will be honest with you, his reputation as an outfitter is at stake also.


----------



## drenalin (Apr 21, 2012)

From all my previous talks with grant he has always been upfront and honest. I should call him and get an update. I hope its good news


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

drenalin said:


> From all my previous talks with grant he has always been upfront and honest. I should call him and get an update. I hope its good news


I don't know him, but know some guys that have hunted with him and their reports were good. Hopefully he is forthcoming with information about the current condition of the herd.


----------



## ballegra (Dec 4, 2003)

Try Dore Lake Outfitters, been there and they are very good.


----------



## jigrapper (Jan 2, 2014)

Made the decision to "pass" going SK for this year after seeing the response and talking to other hunters. Looks like it will be a couple of years and hopefully better winters!!


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

jigrapper said:


> Made the decision to "pass" going SK for this year after seeing the response and talking to other hunters. Looks like it will be a couple of years and hopefully better winters!!


That's unfortunate if you were really looking forward to it, but I think it's a wise move.


----------



## drenalin (Apr 21, 2012)

Im planning to hunt Sask this hear. My logic is a poor year up there hunting will beat my best spots here in Michigan.


----------

